# How enable colors in Terminal?



## lelereb (May 17, 2003)

There is a way to enable the text coloring in OSX terminal?


----------



## geeteq (May 27, 2003)

Colors are not really enabled or disabled, the standard Terminal.app supports ANSI colors so if you run a program that supports ansi colors such as vim or BitchX it will display text with colors.

Also, you may download color ls from macosx ports and you can have a look at the following to add color to your unix prompts if you use bash: http://dougbarton.net/Bash/Bash-prompts.txt


----------



## symphonix (May 28, 2003)

You can also install colour ls if you want. Download it here:

http://macosx.forked.net/download.php?j=http://macosx.forked.net/p/color-ls.pkg.tgz

Then, simply add the --color to your ls command (I suggest using an alias in your startup file).


----------

